# The end of my truck



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I got this 1997 ford box truck in 2012 and although it was old already I have put about 130 miles on it in 8 years..... We dont do a lot of long distance running so it works out to about 16k a year more or less.......

The air conditiong is out now and the front end has blown a spring and basically the front end is shot and rusted out....I have put flu pipe metal down on the floor due to it rotting all the way through and the front end and radiator is basically being held in place with bailing wire.... I guess its time to go:crying::crying:

it amazes me now that I am pulling stuff out of this 1997 box truck just how much junk I have stuffed into this truck over the past 8 years.... see for yourself... I got a long way to go before its empty... 
The small fitting drawers on both sides probably weigh 500 lbs each and have just about every fitting known to man in them.....they are gonna be a bitc/ to move and sort out too

https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZT778vpAcARUYq3z7

I am transferring it to the spare truck 2006 U-haul with 112,000 miles on it which drives like a dream compared to the log wagon I have been in 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/YydQtDEMRiLkqTdh7

My guess is I have pulled about 15k in valves and other goodies that I did not know I had and am storing the extra stuff and throwing the rest in the new van......lots of these fittings have gone for the whole ride and are pretty shop worn ... they have not seen the light of day since 2012

the new van is ok, but does not have that lift on it......went out today and did an electric heater and it went ok but I am spoiled with the lift


and I guess will be looking for another spare truck to keep in reserve.

I now got a cheap box van for sale to the next lucky mexican that comes along with the cash...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I got this 1997 ford box truck in 2012 and although it was old already I have put about 130 miles on it in 8 years..... We dont do a lot of long distance running so it works out to about 16k a year more or less.......
> 
> The air conditiong is out now and the front end has blown a spring and basically the front end is shot and rusted out....I have put flu pipe metal down on the floor due to it rotting all the way through and the front end and radiator is basically being held in place with bailing wire.... I guess its time to go:crying::crying:
> 
> ...


 why cant you transfer the rear liftgate to the new truck?


and dont forget to take your name off the side of the truck before it ends up in iraq with a bunch of rg heads driving it around like the last plumber had his pick up truck with name in the news being used in terrorist attacks..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why cant you transfer the rear liftgate to the new truck?
> 
> 
> and dont forget to take your name off the side of the truck before it ends up in iraq with a bunch of rg heads driving it around like the last plumber had his pick up truck with name in the news being used in terrorist attacks..



I found out the hard way that lift gates are usually specially ordered for different height trucks . I would love to have that lift gate cut off that truck and put on the new one but the place I have asked about this refuse to mess with it... also the gate is so old that the company has gone 
out of business so parts are discontinued...

I guess Its about like someone asking the plumber to install a used old garbage disposal .:vs_laugh:...... I might ask around more about this -- of course the gate new is about 6k

the billboard on the side of the truck is rivited on there and easily removed and will probably screw onto the newer ford truck fairly easily....

So far I have pulled out about 25 rheem and bradford white "newer" used gas valves that I have tucked away on the top shelf... I even found a couple of bradford white gas valves new in the box that were pre-ICON valves so they are probably not good for anything under 10 years old...

.and their are about 15 used burner assemblies to be moved over eventually

Keeping my eye on E-bay for something with a lift gate.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

for temporary just install a mobile crane on the back deck, bolt it into the floor and use a strap to lift heaters and equipment in and out of the truck...


like this one..cheap and easy..


https://www.harborfreight.com/pickup-truck-bed-crane-with-hand-winch-1000-lb-capacity-61522.html


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> for temporary just install a mobile crane on the back deck, bolt it into the floor and use a strap to lift heaters and equipment in and out of the truck...
> 
> 
> like this one..cheap and easy..
> ...


the U-haul truck has a pull out ramp which works fine for most heaters,,, its just a lot of extra effort to mess with it, it works just fine 

but if you have a heavy 75 gallon unit on a s wet day going up that ramp and its gonna be fun,,,,,

a simple electric wench I have used before in my vans years ago... it would pull up the big boys.... 

I am really gonna miss that rail gate


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When my master bought his new (used) cube, it took a day to empty out and sort through everything, day and a half to pick up the new truck and move the racks and a day to restock.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

getting used to the newer 2006 u-haul E450.... it drives a lot nicer than the old log wagon did.....

I pulled out of the log wagon about 20 silent check valves and god knows how many fluid master ballcocks and flappers....

I dont think the supply houses will be hearing from me until I burn through this old stock that has gone around the earth at least one time.....


setting up a truck the way you like it is basically art work and it takes at least a 6 pack of beer while doing this project just to sit back with and figure out how exactly it will work out the best....

proper shelving and strategic placement of your materials is the key to having a warehouse on the road with you


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> setting up a truck the way you like it is basically art work and it takes at least a 6 pack of beer while doing this project just to sit back with and figure out how exactly it will work out the best....
> 
> proper shelving and strategic placement of your materials is the key to having a warehouse on the road with you


I hear you with the beer comment.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> I hear you with the beer comment.





Lolz, he said BEER, not rocky mountain oyster juice :devil3:


Perhaps @OpenSights can suggest something that will put some hair on your chest :smile:


.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually I should have said Guinness stout smooth Beer....
which has been the beer of choice for me for about a decade.
......I cant handle the cheap stuff any more.... 
Fat Tire is ok but the rest will keep me up all night....

I am basically finished with the truck except for minor lighting thoughts...
will post something later....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Actually I should have said Guinness stout smooth Beer....
which has been the beer of choice for me for about a decade.
......I cant handle the cheap stuff any more.... 
Fat Tire is ok but the rest will keep me up all night..

cant handle Coors and budweiser taste like donkey piss ..

I am basically finished with the truck except for minor lighting thoughts...
will post something later....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> Actually I should have said Guinness stout smooth Beer....
> which has been the beer of choice for me for about a decade.
> ......I cant handle the cheap stuff any more....
> Fat Tire is ok but the rest will keep me up all night..
> ...


Well you can look it over ,,,, lots of thought went onto this 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/EgGJuqeFjwxwRRMM8


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> Well you can look it over ,,,, lots of thought went onto this
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/EgGJuqeFjwxwRRMM8


 
UHUHUHHHHH!!!



I love the narration and the gutteral UHUHUHHHHHH.


I was expecting lorraine to pop out at any minute lolz :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Wow, it didn't seem like it would fit 4 water heaters! I wouldn't be able to do service in that big of a truck. it would block sometimes 2 neighboring driveways.

This for example they have about 3-4 feet of front yard. Some places it's about only a foot.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks good MASTER MARK one suggestion if I may and for all you other
Plumbers, What I did in my trucks was take some 11/2 Drain pipe 3' long
and clamped to my shelving so I could stick my shovels, pipe probe etc,
had them handy and out of the way :smile:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> Wow, it didn't seem like it would fit 4 water heaters! I wouldn't be able to do service in that big of a truck. it would block sometimes 2 neighboring driveways.
> 
> This for example they have about 3-4 feet of front yard. Some places it's about only a foot.



I totally agree with you about this.... 

This truck was supposed to be a back up truck as we have only put about 6k on it since we bought it in 2016 . I was not gonna throw another 2500 into the older truck which drives like a log wagon

it works out ok and I can live with it because I basically still make very good money out of it.....with only occasional parking issues :sad2: 

The nice thing about the truck is you can carry 5 heaters with you and you can hit home runs all day long without driving 30 miles across town to a supply house ....it pays for itself every day with this feature and has a very high gwv weight limit... 
I also had to cut the towing package off the back of it cause it was kneecapping me every time I past by the bumper....

Of course the perfect box truck which I am presently looking for is a 12 foot one with a lift gate.. the 12 foot box is basically the same length as a e350 maxi van which you can park anywhere...

I still need to take out the shelving from the old van and save it for the next ride . That is gonna be fun too

also Tango.... you just got to do what you have to do , if you have to partially block someones driveway then that is what it is gonna be for a short while......PISS on them.

.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> also Tango.... you just got to do what you have to do , if you have to partially block someones driveway then that is what it is gonna be for a short while......PISS on them.
> 
> .



Last year I had to park on a perpendicular street because everyone had parked in front the house and I saw a woman screaming bloody hell someone had blocked her driveway. It was a sight to see. :vs_OMG: 

With a lettered van I don't block anyone's driveway (except the customer) because they would likely put in a bad review and that bad review would surely bring the ranking down.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Looks good MASTER MARK one suggestion if I may and for all you other
> Plumbers, What I did in my trucks was take some 11/2 Drain pipe 3' long
> and clamped to my shelving so I could stick my shovels, pipe probe etc,
> had them handy and out of the way :smile:



Thats a great idea, but I dont use shovels any more.... they are in mothballs down in the basement and that is where they can stay... I do keep a tunnelling spade in the truck and it was hanging way up in the front on a hanger in that video.......

The last long trench I dug just about killed me 11 years ago and I decided not to even have the things around me cause I might forget and start digging like a ground hog and regret it a few days later.......:vs_laugh:

I dug a sump pump pit maybe 5 years ago and that was my very last one


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I found another truck.....*

I needed a spare truck and have been stressing about it
for a month or more.....

Found one in chicago on e-bay and put a bid in on it and I ended up winning the dam thing......

Drove up to chicago Friday evening and brought the truck home sat morning...

2015 Ford E350 with a rail gate on the back 103,000 miles...drove real well coming home ......

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Liftgate-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649


https://photos.app.goo.gl/J959VnDDAWTzYYrWA

now the fun begins putting the thing together the way I want it.....
I went to bed last night visualizing how to make it work out good..

I am going to add some leafs to the back end to beef up the load to 14,000++ gvw right off the bat... ..

Also, I will post pics so you all can learn how to do this correctly.




its just my way of giving back...
......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I needed a spare truck and have been stressing about it
> for a month or more.....
> 
> Found one in chicago on e-bay and put a bid in on it and I ended up winning the dam thing......
> ...


well if you give up plumbing you can sell bread,,,,:vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I needed a spare truck and have been stressing about it
> for a month or more.....
> 
> Found one in chicago on e-bay and put a bid in on it and I ended up winning the dam thing......
> ...


I wish I had a side door like that. It would be perfect for a jetter!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well if you give up plumbing you can sell bread,,,,:vs_laugh:


That is the first thing that was taken off on Sunday with a heat gun,,,, I left the Lions on the truck for the present time and threw some water heaters and a shelf into the truck to see how it works 

I think that the side door is gonna be tricky to work around with the shelving..... 

its a work in progress......
like Micheal Angelo doing a sculpture.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> That is the first thing that was taken off on Sunday with a heat gun,,,, I left the Lions on the truck for the present time and threw some water heaters and a shelf into the truck to see how it works
> 
> I think that the side door is gonna be tricky to work around with the shelving.....
> 
> ...


For plumbing only, keep your tool box, solder kit, easy access stuff instead of d!cking around with that lift gate for the quick money jobs.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well if you give up plumbing you can sell bread,,,,:vs_laugh:


Ahem, he'll need to learn to make dates and aniseed bread. I'll buy several of them! :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


Nice truck, I sometimes wish I had a bigger truck but parking in many places would be a ightmare.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> For plumbing only, keep your tool box, solder kit, easy access stuff instead of d!cking around with that lift gate for the quick money jobs.



I am used to that lift gate and I have really missed it 
today I had to lug up a one piece water softener up a ramp into my truck
and it liked to almost killed me..... I dont have a problem with setting it down 
and putting a ladder next to the truck to get in and out..... 

been doing that for years...


here is phase one of the build out for the new truck 
3 heaters on the right with an scavenged rack from the old truck....
pvc pipe goes on the left side with bins eventually built above the pipe

the orange trash re=-cycle box in front will be full of 3 inch pvc fittings and stacked above that will be 2 inch and 1 1/2 pvc fittings.....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/YTb2GwF5soEeLvQC6

.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

You going to play a funeral dirge, wake, flaming arrows for your old one????


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GAN said:


> You going to play a funeral dirge, wake, flaming arrows for your old one????


I put it on Face book market place for 2800 and I should have taken the first offer for 2000.... Then some tweaker came along and cut off the catalyitic converter and I ended up selling it to some black guys for $1400...:crying:

In hindsight I should have torn out more of the shelves but it was too hot and they were too well bolted into the truck ......

It was becoming a log wagon , still good for scrapping but not good for much else
.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

worked my ass of on satruday and sunday getting this truck figured out.....
seems I have tweaked the space available as good as possible ,... maybe 
I might add another 4 foot shelf and divide up that back section??? 
Thought about adding another shelf above the water heaters but I dont think its gonna be necessary......

I am Not gonna carry a lot of 3 inch PVC fittings except what might fit in that orange trash can..... gonna try to keep things lighter

I was lucky that the weather was around 70 degrees for both days

I remember playing with my erector set as a child that my parents gave me around 6 years old....... this reminded me a lot of doing that


https://photos.app.goo.gl/9m78gJVMzpLfdkp89

https://photos.app.goo.gl/TCE6dXnXjBcfu9yY6


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Erector_Set_Ad_1922.JPG


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> GAN said:
> 
> 
> > You going to play a funeral dirge, wake, flaming arrows for your old one????
> ...


I dont know why i laughed so hard reading that lol
That sucks mark but you made it sound funny.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

canuck92 said:


> I dont know why i laughed so hard reading that lol
> That sucks mark but you made it sound funny.



Yea, those two guys got a good deal on my truck if they know how to just repair the brakes and a catalic converter.... they will probably just throw a pipe onto it ......here in Indy they dont inspect cars ,,,, 

they went roaring down the road into the sunset..... sounded like a sherman tank heading down the street.... :vs_laugh:

I hope the police did not pull them over for a noise violation....

not my problem any more....


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I’ve had the worst luck with trucks lately. Blew up the engine out of my 2011 cube van, went back to a van, trans is shifting funky. So it’s at chevy. Then the International dump truck has turned into a dud too, it costs me 1000$ everytime it goes out to work. It’s cost me 7000$ to drive 1800 km. So it’s going too.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> I’ve had the worst luck with trucks lately. Blew up the engine out of my 2011 cube van, went back to a van, trans is shifting funky. So it’s at chevy. Then the International dump truck has turned into a dud too, it costs me 1000$ everytime it goes out to work. It’s cost me 7000$ to drive 1800 km. So it’s going too.




their is nothing worse than having to downsize back into a normal van after working out of a box truck.......its just way too tight for me
that is why I bought the 2015 ford ... I might not need it for 6 months, just to have a truck in reserve for the day that I do need it..... 

As busy as we have been, if I am sitting dead in the water without a ride I literally can lose a 1000 a day just sitting around with my thumb in my ass waiting for the repairs to be made..... not to mention having to drag out all the tools you need to function out of a empty rental van....

you are always busiest when the truck is down, and riding shotgun with some helper in his truck until your truck is running again can be mind numbing :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve had the worst luck with trucks lately. Blew up the engine out of my 2011 cube van, went back to a van, trans is shifting funky. So it’s at chevy. Then the International dump truck has turned into a dud too, it costs me 1000$ everytime it goes out to work. It’s cost me 7000$ to drive 1800 km. So it’s going too.
> ...


That’s why I just ordered a band new f-550 with a dump box. Complete warranty and if it’s junk lemon law it. 
The international is for sale. No wonder international is almost bankrupt. I would never buy one ever again. The dump truck chassis is what was going to be the new service truck. I’ll make due with a van I hate for right now.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

My newer 2015 Ford truck is basically completed, had some brakes and front end ball joints taken care of and also had some extra leaf springs put in the rear end which lifted the back up about 4 inches....and the leafs added 2500gwv

now I find out that their is an electrical issue with the lift gate and I had to install a new motor on it..fairly reasonable $475.00 . no big deal.... then now it is still shorting out every so often when you put it down it wont make a connection and engage again ..... 

This problem is a pain in the ass and it it probably why they sold the truck...
bringing a floor jack along with me to jack up the gate and secure it with chains is the only option at this time until I can get it back in and have it looked at again.....in a few days 

I am Not using the truck yet but I for-see troubles 
like getting stuck in someones driveway with a dead gate on a rainey or snowy day ---this is not gonna happen, and jacking that thing up 

I swear to god, I will have the gate cut off and install a new one before I play this game all winter long


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> My newer 2015 Ford truck is basically completed, had some brakes and front end ball joints taken care of and also had some extra leaf springs put in the rear end which lifted the back up about 4 inches....and the leafs added 2500gwv
> 
> now I find out that their is an electrical issue with the lift gate and I had to install a new motor on it..fairly reasonable $475.00 . no big deal.... then now it is still shorting out every so often when you put it down it wont make a connection and engage again .....
> 
> ...


trace the power cables from the motor back to the battery or wherever they go, you could just have a loose connection on the wires..I have found that a few times...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> trace the power cables from the motor back to the battery or wherever they go, you could just have a loose connection on the wires..I have found that a few times...



The lift gate is finally fixed..... just the solenoid switch.,,,, or so they claim
they should have changed it when they servviced it the first time.....
the truck is pretty nice but it really amazed me how much material I need to 
get into that truck just to get it up to battle speed..... I am now just filling up drawers
and cabinets with what is the bare necessary to function.....
its gonna take a while to get comfortable with it


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The new ford truck is finally got most of the annoying bugs out of it
I hope to run this truck for at least 100k miles which works out
to about 5 -to 6 years or more as we only put on about 18k a year on 
our trucks...... 

I am Looking to de-commission another truck we presently are using.
Chevy box truck we bought with 42k on it in 2010 and now its
pushing 210,000 on it.... basically its getting pretty rough
but the 6.0 motor is a workhorse......

looking at a 2006 ford box truck on e-bay right now with
90k on it and it has a lift gate .....only about 80 miles away
seriously thinking of doing this again.....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Well you can look it over ,,,, lots of thought went onto this
> 
> New video by Mark Weilhammer


Looks good but no no way would I haul that much stuff around,burnin to much gas and to much wear and tear on the truck,your brakes will not stop you unless you start braking a mile back before you have to stop,you have thousands of dollars just in inventory on the truck,not for me,we carry the basics and that it,but you right you will miss the lift gate,just go buy you a new tommy gate and be the hero lolololololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> *I found another truck.....*
> 
> I needed a spare truck and have been stressing about it
> for a month or more.....
> ...


That truck not big enough for you lololololo


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> That truck not big enough for you lololololo


A 14 footer is about the right size for me...I dont care for constantly
going back to the supply house 3-5 times a day... Really considering
another ford i saw on E-bay right now --- its just 90 miles away..
and just keeping it until spring and them de-comission the Chevy .....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Final product with most everything in the truck... Now that spring is here I am slowly 
filling the bins up with goodies.....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Final product with most everything in the truck... Now that spring is here I am slowly
> filling the bins up with goodies.....
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the pullout ramp that uhaul has???


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Where's the pullout ramp that uhaul has???


It has a lift gate.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> It has a lift gate.


I apologize , I have probably said this before.....
It amazes me how much material and how much money you can sink into a van or truck....
I have been collecting things to throw into these bins and if I actually added up every 
fitting , it would probably add up to 40k---Everything from water heaters to heater elements, and t stats
down to just plain 1/2 black gas pipe elbows and pvc fittings .... 
and they all cost at least a buck each if you had to buy them one at a time..........

I am lucky to have a warehouse full of junk strewn out everywhere and I have been cleaning up and sorting
out things that could come in handy in the new truck... On every job we have done their has always 
been a few buckets of stuff brought back to the shop and never sorted out and put away.....
I got pvc fittings that have been laying around since the 80s and 1/2 black gas pipe elbows that have
not seen the light of day since probably 1950... (mostly inherited from grandpa)


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> I apologize , I have probably said this before.....
> It amazes me how much material and how much money you can sink into a van or truck....
> I have been collecting things to throw into these bins and if I actually added up every
> fitting , it would probably add up to 40k---Everything from water heaters to heater elements, and t stats
> ...


lol..that is the curse...dozes of 5 gallon buckets filled with misc fittings and plumbing stuff that sit around because its easier just to buy new and restock the truck..then when you clean, all the mixed together stuff goes into another bucket and we keep saying we will seperate it and put back on the truck, but that bucket joins all the rest just sitting and waiting..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> lol..that is the curse...dozes of 5 gallon buckets filled with misc fittings and plumbing stuff that sit around because its easier just to buy new and restock the truck..then when you clean, all the mixed together stuff goes into another bucket and we keep saying we will seperate it and put back on the truck, but that bucket joins all the rest just sitting and waiting..


Its called ---the curse at the end of the day and you just want to just go home---
I have done a pretty good job so far of just clearing out some of those
buckets yesterday.... filled up a fernco box in the truck for free with 
4, 3, 2, 1 1/2 ferncos and some smaller sizes .. Did some stocking of PVC 
fittings too.....all free stuff.....

Scrapped a bunch of
faucet seats that weighed about 20 lbs that we have not used in 
30 years,,,, lots of those kohler kams and all sorts american standard stems ...
too heavy to put into the new truck and basically worthless to hold on to..... 
found some new dial-ease stems which are expensive but will probably never need


We had a whole bucket of old sockets of misc sizes that would have given me
a headache to sort through.....just sitting in the corner for the last 20 years 
So they went out to sit by the dumpster and .. 
some lucky guy picked them up and now its their problem to sort out
that junk..... 


Found a new rigid baby cutter
that had been missing for years buried in the bottom of one bucket.... 
Those buckets are like the gift that keeps on giving..... 😆


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> Its called ---the curse at the end of the day and you just want to just go home---
> I have done a pretty good job so far of just clearing out some of those
> buckets yesterday.... filled up a fernco box in the truck for free with
> 4, 3, 2, 1 1/2 ferncos and some smaller sizes .. Did some stocking of PVC
> ...


thats what rainy days are for, when I worked for a guy, he had a ton of those buckets filled, so he got a brilliant idea of having all the employees come in on a saturday( with pay) to sort them all out and do a general clean/organization of the shop, halfway through the day he figured out what the labor cost was and how much useful stuff he was saving and said to just scrap it all and be done with it...lol...no more filled buckets and the scrap value didnt even come close to labor costs, but the shop was clean...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats what rainy days are for, when I worked for a guy, he had a ton of those buckets filled, so he got a brilliant idea of having all the employees come in on a saturday( with pay) to sort them all out and do a general clean/organization of the shop, halfway through the day he figured out what the labor cost was and how much useful stuff he was saving and said to just scrap it all and be done with it...lol...no more filled buckets and the scrap value didnt even come close to labor costs, but the shop was clean...



My labor is free because its all me so its a win win I guess......
Nothing going out on payroll but a lot of money not spent for 
junk I already had


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Master Mark said:


> My labor is free because its all me so its a win win I guess......
> Nothing going out on payroll but a lot of money not spent for
> junk I already had


same with me, if im bored one day ill dump out a bucket and put away whatever I can for the time I want to kill...hell I got enough to sort through even if I live to 100 or more..


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)




----------

